# ZMA?GABA?Glutamine?BCAAs?



## shwaym (Feb 17, 2003)

i already take whey in bars & shakes but im thinking about trying additional supplements. ive done some research online and here are some of the supplements that ive been thinking about using: ZMA. GABA. Glutamine. & BCAAs.  are any of those worth the cost?  which are the best? what is the best time to take each?  my main goal is to gain mass and strength.


-thanks for your help


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Welcome to IM 


DP


http://www.ironmagazine.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=30

http://www.ironmagazine.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=32

http://www.ironmagazine.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=34


----------



## shwaym (Feb 17, 2003)

Thank you for the links, they were incredibly helpful!!
im gonna stick with whey that contains BCAAs & maybe start taking a multivitamin.
simplifies it a bit.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Feb 17, 2003)

Top 4 supps for just about everyone

Protein
Glutamine
Creatine
Multi-Vitamins

ZMA is not along the top, it helps people sleep and with their recovery and for other it don't do anything.

Gaba I don't know what???s that.

BCAA protein comes with them, plus my multivitamins come with them too (Animal Pak). So I never had to buy them separately. If you going to buy it I definitely consider it more beneficial than ZMA.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Gamma-amino-butyric-acid  

DP


----------



## Bladezz (Feb 20, 2003)

What is the best Glutamine to buy??  I have trace amount of L-Glutamine (2.5 grams) in my protein shake which I take post workout, is there a minimum to take?


----------

